# Грыжа поясничного отдела и очень разные мнения врачей



## Танюня81 (13 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте форумчане! Хочу поделиться с вами своей проблемой. Она конечно не уникальна, но у меня уже взрывается мозг. Боюсь принять неправильное решение. В 20м году появилась  боль в спине, которая долго не проходила. Через некоторое время спина болеть перестала, но при отвелении ноги назад как током стало бить, боль жудкая. Мрт показало грыжу L5-S1 до 8 мм (так написано на заключении). Прописали тиоктацид, комбилипен, физио и плазмалифтинг. Все пропила, сделала кроме плазмалифтинга. Помогло, стало легче. Если не отводить ногу назад, то совсем не болело. Онемение, которое было прошло, чувствительность правой ноги в норме. И вот осенью 2021 обострение, но теперь болеть и неметь начала левая нога. При долгом стоянии, при катании ребёнка на санках стала неметь нога, точнее голень и стопа. Боли сильной не было. Пошла к неврологу, назначил мельгамму, медокплм, мелоксикам, потом как боль пройдёт лфк. Но боли почти не было. Но я все проколола, стала искать лфк в интернете, много упражнений на прогиб позвоночника, а мне нельзя прогиб, сразу грыжа за что-то задевает. Но это ладно. Неделю назад я утром не смогла встать от сильной боли в спине и левой ягодице. После ибупрофена стало чуть лучше, расходилась. Но стало неметь бедро, стопа, пятка сильней всего. Пошла к врачу, говорит нужна операция раз немеет все. Но слабости пока нет. Назначила тиоктацид месяц и что-то там еще для памяти, типо так надо, на аннотацию не смотрите, помогает восстановить убитые нервы. Есть у меня ещё валик ляпко, катаю по бедру и пятке, пью опять медокалм. Консультировалась у платного невролог, говорит не надо операцию, нужен комплекс желательно в профильной клинике, но у нас в городе таких нет. В прочем и нецрохирургов у нас в городе нет, как и мрт)) За всем этим надо ехать, но уж если ехать, то уже с решением куда, к нейрохирургу или лечить консервптивно комплексно. Помогите определиться. Сколько примерно у меня есть времени пока начнут гибнуть нервы безвозвратно?


----------



## Lin0608 (13 Янв 2022)

Моё мнение пока можете ходить лечитесь консервативно, тем более если рефлексы не нарушены, я шла на операцию когда не могла ходить и стоять больше двух минут уже 2 месяца и рефлексы пропали ногу не чувствовала. Хотя если честно, если-бы не ребёнок 2 месячный на руках и ещё 4 малолетних, я бы и ещё поборолась без операции😁


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2022)

@Танюня81, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Танюня81 (16 Янв 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> Моё мнение пока можете ходить лечитесь консервативно, тем более если рефлексы не нарушены, я шла на операцию когда не могла ходить и стоять больше двух минут уже 2 месяца и рефлексы пропали...


А операция помогла?



La murr написал(а):


> @Танюня81, здравствуйте!
> Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.


Спасибо, попробую.


----------



## Lin0608 (16 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> А операция помогла?


Да конечно) просто востанавливалась долго.


----------



## Кати (16 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> А операция помогла?


Операция - это избавление от боли . Заболевание никуда не денется сделаете или нет операцию. Если не поменяете образ жизни не поможет ни то ни то .


----------



## Танюня81 (16 Янв 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Операция - это избавление от боли. Заболевание никуда не денется сделаете или нет операцию. Если не поменяете образ жизни не поможет ни то ни то .


Меня не столько боль беспокоит, сколько онемение ноги. Я примерно знаю, что привело к грыже, такого я точно больше не делаю и делать не буду. А в остальном, я считаю, что образ жизни у меня был очень даже ничего. Много занималась спортом: лыжи, коньки, велосипед, плавание. Постоянная физическая активность. Я фотограф и постоянно в движении. Единственное, много сидела за обработкой. Но теперь уже не сижу долго, не могу. Вот и непонятно поможет ли операция вернуться к моей прежней жизни, потому что пока, в моем состоянии, я уже из того, о чем написала выше делать не могу

@La murr, подскажите, а этом сайте есть какие-нибудь ссылки на ЛФК?


----------



## La murr (16 Янв 2022)

@Танюня81, на сайте доктора Ступина Вы найдёте комплексы упражнений для разных периодов заболевания - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Танюня81 (16 Янв 2022)

@La murr, ух ты, спасибо большое!


----------



## Кати (16 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Меня не столько боль беспокоит, сколько онемение ноги. Я примерно знаю, что привело к грыже, такого я точно больше не делаю и делать не буду. А в остальном, я считаю, что образ жизни у меня был очень даже ничего. Много занималась спортом: лыжи, коньки, велосипед, плавание. Постоянная физическая активность.


Дело не в спорте , а в правильном поведении )   МРТ снимки покажите врачам форума , как выше написали . И  примите решение оперировать или нет .


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Вот и непонятно поможет ли операция вернуться к моей прежней жизни, потому что пока, в моем состоянии, я уже из того, о чем написала выше делать не могу


Добрый день.
Операция может помочь, а может и ухудшить ситуацию. Моя личная статистика - это 50 на 50.
Возврат к прежней жизни в полном смысле этого слова - не возможен, точнее возможен, но с умом.
Я очень сожалею о том, что не нашел возможности побороться консервативно.
И еще, оперированный позвоночник *никогда* уже не будет здоровым.
Поправляйтесь.


----------



## Lin0608 (16 Янв 2022)

@Виктор-72, я с вами не совсем согласна) позвоночник с грыжами, хоть с операцией, хоть без, здоровым уже не будет))


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Янв 2022)

@Lin0608, любопытно по какой причине Вы улыбаетесь, говоря об этом?
Но, Вы же не станете спорить, что при операции на позвоночнике с любым доступом иссекается часть связки (той или иной) и этого уже не восстановить. Да, есть какая-то технология с сохранением связки, но она не получила широкого распространения, видимо, на то есть технические обоснования.


----------



## Lin0608 (16 Янв 2022)

@Виктор-72, у меня полностью эндоскопическая операция, связка не иссекалась, потому как подход был сбоку, через естественное межпозвоночное отверстие.

А улыбка в конце, просто знак дружелюбия)


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Янв 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> ... у меня полностью эндоскопическая операция...


Эндоскопия, к сожалению, не всегда возможна. Совсем невозможна при фораминальных грыжах, - не достать туда эндоскопом нормально.


----------



## Lin0608 (16 Янв 2022)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Эндоскопия, к сожалению, не всегда возможна...


Я сказала именно про свою операцию, а по поводу здорового позвоночника без операции... Была со мной на реабилитации женщина, случилось у неё сильнейшее обострение ровно год назад и вот она говорила о том, что зря я сделала операцию, а она отказалась, ну так вот, она хромала, я ходила нормально, она год на таблетках и с сильными болями борется, хотя грыжа усохла. И да я не считаю, что у неё здоровый позвоночник, не лучше чем у меня. Если случилось такое, то что оперированный, что не оперированный никогда уже не будет здоровым, и ограничения, что в том, что в другом случае будут пожизненно. Я против операций до последнего, но если выбора нет, то лучше операция, это хоть какой-то шанс на жизнь без боли...


----------



## Виктор-72 (17 Янв 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> ...но если выбора нет, то лучше операция


Если нет выбора, то это не лучше уже, это - *нет выбора*.


----------



## Lin0608 (17 Янв 2022)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Если нет выбора, то это не лучше уже...


Ну для кого как. Я всегда стараюсь верить в лучшее) и на этот выбор смотрю иначе.


----------



## Танюня81 (17 Янв 2022)

@La murr, добрый день. Подскажите как ссылку на тему врачу можно отправить?

И еще вопрос : какой максимальный размер снимков?


----------



## WowaZ (17 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Хочу поделиться с вами своей проблемой....


Идентичная ситуация, правда грыжа не 8, а 9 мм. и ходить почти не мог. Отправляли на операцию, но решил попробовать справиться самостоятельно. Был у Дикуля (не в его центре, а у Самого) и у Бубновского (у его дочери). Оба сходятся во мнении, что нужна физкультура. Но! Дикуль говорит, что во время обострения заниматься не нужно (кроме щадящих упражнений) и ждать когда пройдёт острый период. А Бубновский настаивает на том, что заниматься нужно несмотря на обострение. У меня было два таких, примерно одинаковых, обострения. По Бубновскому восстановление проходило тяжелее. Но я не могу сказать, кто из них прав, т. к. два последовательных события не всегда имеют причинно-следственную связь.
На сегодняшний день могу сказать следующее (возможно моё мнение изменится со временем): причиной является мышечный спазм. И начальная задача состоит в снятии этого спазма. Самое сложное это понять, что вызвало этот спазм. Это может быть как слабость мышц ног, и как следствие перенапряжение мышц спины, так и слабость мышц спины и невозможность справится с нагрузкой, которую они испытывают. 
Первое обострение у меня было в 50 лет, второе через 2 года. Сейчас мне 54 года. Болей нет, хожу нормально, занимаюсь 1-2 раза в неделю, примерно по 1 часу, упражнениями на все группы мышц, хожу со скандинавскими палками. Но! Если я делаю просто упражнения, чувствую как онемение, как бы немного возвращается. Но если сделать растяжку, всё исчезает. Растяжка оказалась самым сложным, т.к. за пол века мышцы стали просто деревянными и не хотели тянуться. 
Самое главное - операции я избежал. Но путь был непростым и были моменты, когда я готов был отступить.


----------



## Кати (17 Янв 2022)

WowaZ написал(а):


> Идентичная ситуация, правда грыжа не 8, а 9 мм. и ходить почти не мог. Отправляли на операцию, но решил попробовать справиться самостоятельно. Был у Дикуля (не в его центре, а у Самого) и у Бубновского...
> Самое главное - операции я избежал. Но путь был непростым и были моменты, когда я готов был отступить.


Хорошо ,что после Бубновского Вас на скорой не увезли . Если в период обострения Вы могли заниматься ,то это и не болело. Размер грыжи не показание к операции . А болит -это когда трамадол не помогает . А за Вас искренне рада ,что держитесь  без операции .


----------



## Lin0608 (17 Янв 2022)

@Кати, полностью согласна!


----------



## WowaZ (17 Янв 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> ... Хорошо ,что после Бубновского Вас на скорой не увезли . Если в период обострения Вы могли заниматься ,то это и не болело


Сам идти не мог, ехал на такси.
Зря сомневаетесь насчет боли. Занимался лёжа и стоя на коленях, по квартире передвигался со скандинавскими палками.


----------



## Кати (17 Янв 2022)

WowaZ написал(а):


> Зря сомневаетесь насчет боли...


Я не сомневаюсь и очень рада за Вас ! Но ,как человек 6 лет с грыжами ,знаю ,что такое обострение , когда до туалета подвиг дойти ,ни о каких упражнениях речи не идет . А вот перед операцией боли такие , что все остальное вообще раем показалось . Скорее всего у Вас спазмировались мышцы ,а это совсем другое ,чем сдавление корешка и дурального мешка . Не все грыжи надо оперировать . К этому показания - радикулоишемия ,с- м конского хвоста ,выпадение рефлексов помимо болей


----------



## Виктор-72 (18 Янв 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> Ну для кого как. Я всегда стараюсь верить в лучшее) и на этот выбор смотрю иначе.


И правильно делаете.
Вот я по жизни пессимист, как же много мне проблем это доставляет. Но, я работаю над собой, честное слово. =)



WowaZ написал(а):


> *Самое главное - операции я избежал.*


Вот это круто! Как же приятно это читать! Выделил цитату из Вашего сообщения жирным, чтобы оптимисты-операционисты вовремя заметили.


----------



## La murr (18 Янв 2022)

@Танюня81, ссылка на Вашу тему находится в поисковой строке браузера - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31708/
Размер снимков, допустимый для загрузки, не более 8,8 Мб.


----------



## Кати (18 Янв 2022)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> И правильно делаете.
> Вот я по жизни пессимист, как же много мне проблем это доставляет. Но, я работаю над собой, честное слово. =)
> 
> 
> Вот это круто! Как же приятно это читать! Выделил цитату из Вашего сообщения жирным, чтобы оптимисты-операционисты вовремя заметили.


Кто такие оптимисты - операционисты ?  Вообще должен присутствовать не оптимизм в ту или иную сторону ,а здравый смысл.


----------



## tankist (18 Янв 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Операция - это избавление от боли . Заболевание никуда не денется сделаете или нет операцию. Если не поменяете образ жизни не поможет ни то ни то .


Операция это избавление не только и не столько от боли, как спасение нервного корешка от сдавления, нарушения его питания и (в самом тяжёлом случае) - гибели, с возникновением необратимых неврологических нарушений. Вот и думайте, ждать до последнего или нет.


----------



## Кати (18 Янв 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Операция это избавление не только и не столько от боли, как спасение нервного корешка от сдавления, нарушения его питания и (в самом тяжёлом случае) - гибели, с возникновением необратимых неврологических нарушений. Вот и думайте, ждать до последнего или нет.


Так я то это знаю все. Если конкретно мне адресовано ,то я уже как два года ( в апреле ) будет после операции .


----------



## tankist (18 Янв 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Так я то это знаю все. Если конкретно мне адресовано ,то я уже как два года ( в апреле ) будет после операции .


Нет, не конкретно Вам. Информация к размышлению, для всех.


----------



## Виктор-72 (18 Янв 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Кто такие оптимисты - операционисты ?


Это те, кто хочет "чик" и уже снова здоровый. Причем, даже если "чик" был нужен только НХ или неврологу, которого достал пациент.



Кати написал(а):


> Вообще должен присутствовать не оптимизм в ту или иную сторону ,а здравый смысл.


Вот об этом я не просто говорю, я кричу уже. Хорошо, если услышат меня, сильно возмутятся, назовут меня как-нибудь, кинут обиду, а потом найдут время и почитают, например доктора @AIR или зададут вопрос, вчитавшись в ответ. А уж если найдут время что-то сделать для того, чтобы операционный микроскоп так и остался образом на картинке, то это и моя победа тоже.



tankist написал(а):


> гибели, с возникновением необратимых неврологических нарушений.


Золотые слова.


----------



## Кати (18 Янв 2022)

@Виктор-72, спасибо ,что объяснили , а то слово операционисты сбило .


----------



## Танюня81 (20 Янв 2022)

@La murr, здравствуйте, никак не получается загрузить файлы. Размер 2,5 мб. пробовала и с телефона и с компа. пишет слишком большой файл для обработки сервером. Может еще куда-то можно фото загрузить?


----------



## La murr (20 Янв 2022)

@Танюня81, загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Танюня81 (20 Янв 2022)

@La murr, ещё уменьшила, загрузилось. Вроде видно нормально. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Не нормально.
Диск можете поставить для просмотра?


----------



## Танюня81 (24 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что откликнулись. Диск, к сожалению оказался повреждён, ничего не смогла с ним сделать. Перефотографировала снимки. Прикрепляю ссылку на фото. Посмотрите, пожалуйста.








						Снимки мрт
					

Снимки мрт, Татьяна Вараксина




					varaksinaphoto.gallery.photo
				




Ещё хотела отметить, что в заключении к мрт указано, что грыжа справа, но сейчас правая сторона меня не беспокоит совсем. Вся проблема теперь с левой стороны. Понимаю, что нужно бы сделать новую мрт, но пока нет возможности выехать из города. Невролог сказала, что моя грыжа может мигрировать в разные стороны и отказала мне в направлении на повторное мрт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> В 20м году появилась  боль в спине, которая долго не проходила. Через некоторое время спина болеть перестала, но при отвелении ноги назад как током стало бить, боль жудкая. Мрт показало грыжу L5-S1 до 8 мм (так написано на заключении). Прописали тиоктацид, комбилипен, физио и плазмалифтинг. Все пропила, сделала кроме плазмалифтинга. Помогло, стало легче. Если не отводить ногу назад, то совсем не болело. Онемение, которое было прошло, чувствительность правой ноги в норме.


Вот эта грыжа на МРТ от августа 2020 года.








Танюня81 написал(а):


> И вот осенью 2021 обострение, но теперь болеть и неметь начала левая нога. При долгом стоянии, при катании ребёнка на санках стала неметь нога, точнее голень и стопа. Боли сильной не было. Пошла к неврологу, назначил мельгамму, медокплм, мелоксикам, потом как боль пройдёт лфк. Но боли почти не было. Но я все проколола, стала искать лфк в интернете, много упражнений на прогиб позвоночника, а мне нельзя прогиб, сразу грыжа за что-то задевает. Но это ладно. Неделю назад я утром не смогла встать от сильной боли в спине и левой ягодице. После ибупрофена стало чуть лучше, расходилась. Но стало неметь бедро, стопа, пятка сильней всего. Пошла к врачу, говорит нужна операция раз немеет все. Но слабости пока нет.


Оперируют по слабости или по нетерпимой боли.
Слабости нет.
А боль терпимая?



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Назначила тиоктацид месяц и что-то там еще для памяти, типо так надо, на аннотацию не смотрите, помогает восстановить убитые нервы. Есть у меня ещё валик ляпко, катаю по бедру и пятке, пью опять медокалм. Консультировалась у платного невролог, говорит не надо операцию, нужен комплекс желательно в профильной клинике, но у нас в городе таких нет. В прочем и нецрохирургов у нас в городе нет, как и мрт)) За всем этим надо ехать, но уж если ехать, то уже с решением куда, к нейрохирургу или лечить консервптивно комплексно.


С такой болью еще терпимо?



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Помогите определиться. Сколько примерно у меня есть времени пока начнут гибнуть нервы безвозвратно?


Если терпимо, будем составлять программу лечения.


----------



## Танюня81 (24 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот эта грыжа на МРт от августа 2020 года.


Да, к сожалению пока нет новых снимков. Тогда пролечилась и полтора года ничего не беспокоило практически. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оперируют по слабости или по нетерпимой боли.
> Слабости нет.
> А боль терпимая?


Нестерпимо боли нет сейчас. Смотря что считать слабостью: на носках стоять могу, а на одном носке больной ноги уже не могу, икра напрягает я и тянет меня в низ. Хожу на носках прихрамывая. Вообще хожу сейчас прихрамывая из-за боли в левой икре.  При хотьбе на ногах как-будто каналы, тяжесть.
У меня от долгого стояния периодически немеет стопа, меня этот вопрос волнует. Идёшь идешь, хоп, онемела и ты уже не можешь наступать, нужно сесть куда нибудь, тогда отпустит. Врач сказал, что если начал отмирать нерв, то за месяц он может умереть безвозвратно и операцией уже это не исправить.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если терпимо будем составлять программу лечения


Вполне терпимо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Нестерпимо боли нет сейчас. Смотря что считать слабостью: на носках стоять могу, а на одном носке больной ноги уже не могу, икра напрягает я и тянет меня в низ. Хожу на носках прихрамывая.


По описанию это и есть слабость ноги, это и есть уже некое показание к операции.



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Вообще хожу сейчас прихрамывая из-за боли в левой икре.  При хотьбе на ногах как-будто каналы, тяжесть.
> У меня от долгого стояния периодически немеет стопа, меня этот вопрос волнует. Идёшь идешь, хоп, онемела и ты уже не можешь наступать, нужно сесть куда нибудь, тогда отпустит.


Нейрогенная перемежающая хромота.



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Врач сказал, что если начал отмирать нерв, то за месяц он может умереть безвозвратно и операцией уже это не исправить.


Если будет нарастать, то возможно.


Танюня81 написал(а):


> Вполне терпимо.


Так оперироваться или лечить консервативно.


----------



## Танюня81 (24 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> некое показание к операции


То есть не экстренно?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так оперироваться или лечить консервативно


Очень хотелось бы попробовать избежать операции, тем более что в ближайший месяц выбора у меня особо нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Тоесть не экстренно?


Если слабость не нарастает, то не экстренно, но вариант неполного восстановления по силе и онемению уже возможен.



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Очень хотелось бы попробовать избежать операции, тем более что в ближайший месяц выбора у меня особо нет


Тут Вам решать.

Задачи и методы консервативной терапии разбирать будем?


----------



## Танюня81 (24 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Задачи и методы консервативной терапии разбирать будем?


Да


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Давайте по частям:
При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.
Задача 1.* Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;

Что из перечисленного Вы можете получать на месте?


----------



## Танюня81 (24 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что из перечисленного Вы можете получать на месте?


1 и 2 я так понимаю сейчас уже получила. В декабре проколола мелоксикам, дексаметазон и мельгамму. Сейчас при обострении таблетки мелоксикама 10 дней и 2 недели мидокалм допиваю.
Локальная, это я так понимаю блокады? Не могу сказать сейчас делают ли у нас.Если делают, то со специалистами у на проблема, абы кому доверять страшновато.
Массаж тоже возможен.
Физиотерапия смотря какая, есть но не все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Если боль и есть и требует коррекции, то вопрос медикаментов надо рассматривать. Это миорелаксанты, это антиконвульсанты, это успокаивающие и снотворные, это венотоники....
Итак:
1. Массаж (кто и как?)
2. Физиотерапия (где и какая?) Ждем ответ на эти вопросы и идем дальше.

*Задача 2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.


----------



## Танюня81 (25 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Массаж (кто и как?


Немного не поняла. Есть в городе 2 мануальных терапевта, с ВО медицинским и они же делают массаж. Как они делают не знаю, к ним не обращалась ещё.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Физиотерапия (где и какая?) Ждем ответ на эти вопросы и идем дальше


Физио у нас есть только в црб. Есть магниты, УВЧ, и что-то там с гидрокортизоном. Выбор не очень большой. Если напишите, что именно надо, узнаю есть ли это. Так как полный список они давать мне отказались)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если боль и есть и требует коррекции, то вопрос медикаментов надо рассматривать. Это миорелаксанты, это антиконвульсанты, это успокаивающие и снотворные, это венотоники....
> Итак:
> 1. Массаж (кто и как?)
> 2. Физиотерапия (где и какая?) Ждем ответ на эти вопросы и идем дальше.
> ...


Спасибо большое, за такую подробную информацию! Сама бы я собирала по крупицам в интернете.
В общем ситуация такая, что со вчерашнего дня до 6 февраля никакие физио из-за омикрона не проводятся, карантин. Массажи и тому подобные вещи тоже закрыли. Осталось мне только то, что могу делать дома. ЛФК делаю с вашего сайта для подострого периода, за исключением пары упражнений. Лежу на апликаторе Ляпко шаг 7, есть ещё вплие катаю по ногам. Матрас у меня неплохой ортопедический, не с вытяжением конечно, но комфортный, повторяющий изгибы тела, не жестокий и не сильно мягкий. Во сне болей нет совсем, помятой не просыпаюсь.
У меня вопрос по пункту 2.1 - где почитать, чтобы выполнять и по пункту про бандажи. Какой нужен? Обучающие программы по правильному поведению пациентов тоже интересно. Психологическая помощь наверное пока не нужна.
Может нужен какой-то прибор для восстановления импульсов нервных. Токи там и тд? Чтобы тоже дома, заменить больничное физио?


----------



## Денис84 (26 Янв 2022)

Заменить больничное физио это 50тыщ аппарат амплипульс 
10 электрофорез 
Алмаг тыщ 5 
Лазер тоже можно найти какой никакой за 30 
Увт... Тоже при желании 50 р минимум 

И уже с этим вы будете круче чем большинство больничек и кабинетов 

А этого всего толком нет от тотальной нищеты больниц 

И нерельтабельности физиокабинета для коммерсов. 
Такое лично моё наблюдение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2022)

Денис84 написал(а):


> Заменить больничное физио это 50тыщ аппарат амплипульс


ЧЭНС и электростимулятор 3-5000.



Денис84 написал(а):


> 10 электрофорез


Не стал бы.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Алмаг тыщ 5


Можно б/у.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Лазер тоже можно найти какой никакой за 30


Есть и за 5-10000.



Денис84 написал(а):


> Увт... Тоже при желании 50 р минимум


Точно нет.



Денис84 написал(а):


> И уже с этим вы будете круче чем большинство больничек и кабинетов
> 
> А этого всего толком нет от тотальной нищеты больниц
> 
> ...


Это точно. Но у нас все есть, так как комплексное лечение, подобные центры и надо искать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2022)

Танюня81 написал(а):


> Немного не поняла. Есть в городе 2 мануальных терапевта, с ВО медицинским и они же делают массаж. Как они делают не знаю, к ним не обращалась ещё.


Ту  Вам решать.



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Физио у нас есть только в црб. Есть магниты, УВЧ, и что-то там с гидрокортизоном. Выбор не очень большой. Если напишите, что именно надо, узнаю есть ли это. Так как полный список они давать мне отказались)


Магниты, электротерапия и фонофорез с гидрокортизоном.



Танюня81 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое, за такую подробную информацию! Сама бы я собирала по крупицам в интернете.
> В общем ситуация такая, что со вчерашнего дня до 6 февраля никакие физио из-за омикрона не проводятся, карантин. Массажи и тому подобные вещи тоже закрыли. Осталось мне только то, что могу делать дома. ЛФК делаю с вашего сайта для подострого периода, за исключением пары упражнений. Лежу на апликаторе Ляпко шаг 7, есть ещё вплие катаю по ногам. Матрас у меня неплохой ортопедический, не с вытяжением конечно, но комфортный, повторяющий изгибы тела, не жестокий и не сильно мягкий. Во сне болей нет совсем, помятой не просыпаюсь.
> У меня вопрос по пункту 2.1 - где почитать, чтобы выполнять и по пункту про бандажи. Какой нужен?


Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.​


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.





Танюня81 написал(а):


> Обучающие программы по правильному поведению пациентов тоже интересно.











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					pozwonocnik.ru
				






Танюня81 написал(а):


> Психологическая помощь наверное пока не нужна.
> Может нужен какой-то прибор для восстановления импульсов нервных. Токи там и тд? Чтобы тоже дома, заменить больничное физио?


Чуть выше разобрали.


----------



## Танюня81 (26 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, по ссылкам все понятно, буду изучать. По приборам почти. Что есть лазер? У него есть какое-то конкретное название.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2022)

Милта и подобное


----------



## Танюня81 (27 Янв 2022)

Добрый день! Может есть здесь на форуме тема какая-нибудь, где про электростимуляторы, лазеры и алмаги  говорят? А то я что-то совсем потерялась среди предлагаемого разнообразия)


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2022)

@Танюня81, в этом разделе Вы найдёте то, что нужно - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/14/


----------



## Танюня81 (27 Янв 2022)

@La murr, спасибо большое!


----------

